# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian online

## job-am

If you want to study or improve your Russian, you are welcome to do it online. I'm a linguist, a native Russian speaker, a bachelor of 'the Russian language and literature department' in the philological faculty of Moscow State University, a specialist in Russian language. I'm experienced in editing and proofreading. I can correct your mistakes (with a professional linguistic explanation!), recommend you any suitable texts and materials for studying, or selections of current articles on any subject you want. I can acquaint you with our culture and literature. And of course I can train you in conversational Russian, because I'm young and communicative. I'm quite fluent in written English (Upper-Intermediate). You can get my resume on Russian and English on demand. Alexandra.

----------

